
Deis Workflow, Now Stable - nslater
https://deis.com/blog/2016/workflow-stable/
======
gabrtv
Hi folks, I'm Gabriel the CTO at Deis and author of the blog post. Happy to
answer any questions!

------
tantalic
We have been playing with Deis Workflow since Beta 1 and couldn't be happier.
It adds a very approachable layer on top of Kubernetes so that developers can
quickly and easily deploy apps.

